
Show HN: DocHUB – An easy way to create dynamic project docs with Markdown - knutmartin
https://restdb.io/templates/dochub-markdown
======
srpeck
Interesting. I had not seen FlatDoc
([http://ricostacruz.com/flatdoc/](http://ricostacruz.com/flatdoc/)) before.
Similar purpose to what I was aiming for with Benchpress CMS (demo:
[https://srpeck.github.io/benchpress/](https://srpeck.github.io/benchpress/)
and repo:
[https://github.com/srpeck/benchpress](https://github.com/srpeck/benchpress)).
Not a huge fan of putting all the page-building client-side though and
breaking the lightweight HTML web, regardless of how fast it can be.

------
jlpdyh
s/sentral/central/

